# 2009 ADGA National Show results



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Here is the URL for the results and photos of the champions from the ADGA national going on right now in Sacramento CA.

http://www.adga.org/NationalShow/Results.html

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What no nigis were shown???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...I'm sure their were nigerians...I heard their was a pretty fair amount there too? Maybe they just haven't added the info. or something?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I believe Nigi's are only on display...


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

They will be in next year! They had to get a minimum number on display for two consecutive years. 
Got a report earlier this week from someone who is there that they made the requirement numbers so they are on for next year!

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok..yeah...maybe that's what I heard. Sables and nigerians are on display only this year. Darn...I could have sworn they were showing. :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

woo Hoo - can't wait to see them there ---

I was looking at the winners - man my nubians look miniturized compared to thoses - but mine are all maiden or FF and under 2 - LOL!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Allison...the GCH Nubian doe is absolutely huge! I seen Temerity at Nationals last year. On Kastdemur's website they say she measures 36 inches at the shoulder.

I'm so excited Nationals are coming back to Louisville next year!! I'm going to actually show my goats this time.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

We were excited to see the Reserve Jr Toggenburg went to Evelyn Harry's doe. She is a local breeder here in WA. Her Dad works at the feed store here in our little town.
Was very well-deserved too! She works very hard at her Togg herd.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So its not just me that she looks so big - lol!!!

Jacquie - did you see my new nubi that i just "sealed the deal" on?

That Togg was really pretty - thats for sure!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the Oberhasli GCH Shotsi, she is absolutely gorgeous!! and she appraised 92EEEE, one of a handful of Obers to get that score  I'm glad to see Redwood Hills won the Alpine GCH again, they have some beautiful does, to bad I don't raise Alpines anymore, but they sure look tempting :ROFL: :shades: 

My buckling's granddam, SGCH Fir Meadow Mi Rosine 2*M got High Individual Milk, High Lifetime Production, and High Lifetime Butterfat awards!!!!


----------

